# This years show wethers and doe. What do you think?



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

My daughter has two wethers and one doe right now. Please let me know what you think. The doe is a yearling and she is still very timid, she hasn't been handled much. My daughter and I sit with her every day and pet her, talk to her and try to tame her. We have only had her for about two weeks. She is still a little on the skinny side to me. We are feeding her top quality feed, along with a little mixture of sweet feed to encourage her to eat more and some calfmana. The boer wether is 3 months old and weighs 52 pounds! We aren't worried about slimming him up yet but will start the slimming process in July two months before show. He grazes all day long and gets a huge tummy. He is on restricted feed so he doesn't over do it. He is doing well in his training of walking, posing and bracing. The nubian/boer cross is 1 1/2 months old and weighs 38 pounds. He still a work in progress. He does have the hollowness in him like dairy goats do and so he gets unlimited feed right now plus 3 bottle feedings a day. He is a huge eater and is looking really good. We are also giving his calfmana to put on some extra weight. He doesn't like the training as much but he does like the chin scratches. Does anyone else have any suggestions on how we can put more weight and muscle on our little nubian/boer? He won't be wethered until he is between the ages of 10-12 weeks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm no pro, sorry. This is my kids first year with market wethers. I will say I like the first wether more than the 2nd, but there is age difference, so there is size difference too.

Nice doe, IMO she does look like she could use some more butt, especially if she's a yearling. She's a pretty doe, I'm sure you and your daughter will have her tamed down in no time 
My oldest daughter got a Nubian/boer doe about 2 weeks ago as well that wasn't tame, so we've been working with her as well. She's starting to calm down and is getting used to routine. She loves to be brushed. She is in her own stall at night, and that has helped greatly. She can see the other 2 does she goes out with during the day so she's not alone. We feed her leaves, take her on walks with the others with and without a halter/leash. 
If your doe likes treats, animal crackers and ritz crackers are pretty awesome with our goats. The young does like the new one aren't much into treats yet though <she's 3mo>.

Good Luck, I am sure your daughter will have a lot of fun with her goats


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes the second wether is much different than the first. He's kind of a test project to see how he does. He is growing and gaining faster than the first. We are really working on getting more mass and thickness on him. I believe the dairy side of him is what making him look so skinny. We is super active and extremely fast when it comes to his exersices and running. Maybe once he is banded he will gain more weight too?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Posting so I am subscribed and can find tomorrow. I will post a critique on each tomorrow... hard to do on my phone lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Those wethers need to be clipped to see what they are made of. Also pictures with them braced. That second wether is not going to have enough rump imho


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Doe- Very long bodied, extended in front end, good on feet and legs overall and no glaring faults. Her hips could be a bit leveler but its not bad. Also, she looks to toe out but I think trimming her hooves would help that. Over all I think she is a pretty doe and has some good things going for her. 

Wether 1- Deep, long bodied, good bone and width, nice top width (not being able to handle I can't say much more) and nice over all look. His biggest fault is the straight rear legs. 

Weth 2- Very leggy looking and blocky fronted. However he has good bone and width but looks like he is pretty average in terms of muscling ability and top shape. He can put on muscle but it will take a lot of work where as the first wether won't be as hard to work

I can't comment much on muscle on the two wethers with out them being clipped or handling them, but both appear to be well conditioned.


----------

